# Will you/have you upgraded to Excel 2007?



## Richard Schollar (Feb 26, 2007)

A quick poll for members' opinions on whether they will be upgrading to Excel 2007 (or if they already have), or if they have no immediate plans...

Please feel free to post any comments you may have.

From my personal standpoint, I doubt I will upgrade any time soon, for the simple expedient of cost and the fact that my company is highly unlikely to utilise any components of Office 2007 for the next several years at least.  C'est la vie...


----------



## Greg Truby (Feb 26, 2007)

*sighs* Oh, how I wish it were sooner.  But our corp IS boys wanna test against crap like SAP, Oracle (yes, they use both) and other "mission-critical" apps.  They claim we might be able to make the switch in six-twelve months.    

But our finance manager has to keep running Excel 2000 because some nitwit at corp HQ created a macro to do some "critical process" between Excel & SAP and the macro no workie w/ Excel 2003.  I told him to get the source code and I'd fix the problem in less than two days if he'd buy me dinner.  He's never taken me up on it. 

So, I figure I'll be lucky if I see Excel 2007 before 2009.


----------



## erik.van.geit (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi, Richard,

some thoughts

I'll buy a new car if it is really necessary.
my wingpiano is almost 100 years old, but it works and has a beautiful sound

Why would I develop applications in 2007 if they can not be used by a lot of people ?
it's business as usual: new food makes people eat

I'm not proclaming the prehistory as a goal, but are we really more happy with all those bells and wistles ?

greetings,
Erik

EDIT:
Hi, Greg   
(throw me a PM if you find my avatar too serious)


----------



## RichardS (Feb 26, 2007)

Highly unlikely in the next few years, although we are in the process of negotiating an enterprise license agreement with Micro$oft, and that may impact.

Richard


----------



## Greg Truby (Feb 26, 2007)

(Moved my response to Erik.)


----------



## SydneyGeek (Feb 27, 2007)

I just installed it alongside Office XP. I won't make it my only version of Office for a log time but I have a client who is currently switching over, so I need to stay up to date. 

Haven't had much time to play yet but that will come... first, I guess, I need to upgrade some of my files and see how they behave. 

Denis


----------



## Domski (Feb 27, 2007)

They're still ironing out the problems from our last major upgrade at work which included moving up to office 2003. The chances are we won't be getting 2007 for a good few years.

That being the case, even though I'd like to, I can't much see the point of upgrading my home system as anything I develop using 2007 features I won't be able to use to impress the big cheeses.

That's unless Mr Gates fancies chucking me a free copy to play with in the meantime   

Dom


----------



## WillR (Feb 27, 2007)

Yes I already have.

I love it. Sure it has bugs but it's the future and it aint going
to go away. We had already committed to SQL 2005 BI toolkit
for our main server set up so MOSS 2007 & Office 2007 was a no-brainer.

My view is...

Yes it's different
Yes this presents problems
No, it ain't going to go away
So jump in and enjoy the plus points

With SQL 2005 SP2 now released the SQL/Sharepoint/Office 07 integration is superb. It has got some bugs but they are being fixed PDQ...

Just my rare 2p


----------



## WillR (Feb 27, 2007)

> That's unless Mr Gates fancies chucking me a free copy to play with in the meantime
> 
> Dom



There's a 60 day trial version available (at least here in the UK) for just that purpose

http://ukireland.trymicrosoftoffice.com/


----------



## Greg Truby (Feb 27, 2007)

Dearest Will,

You forgot the bunch of "" emoticons after _"Yes, I already have"_  to tweak the noses of those of us that must sit on the bench and wait.

Best regards,


----------



## WillR (Feb 27, 2007)

Hiya Greg

The emoticons I would suggest are

  :x     

Office 12 evokes all of the above emotions... but the more I use it the more I like it... in fact for the first time last week I found myself getting all hot under the collar because I had to do something in 2003 and couldn't for the life of me remember where the relevant menu command was!


----------



## XLGibbs (Feb 27, 2007)

I have both Office 2000 and Office 12 (2007) installed at home.  I enjoy learning the 2007 with all the bells and whistles and for personal use, exclusively use the 2007 stuff. 

For development purposes....Develop early release late.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Feb 28, 2007)

Gibbs

Love the avatar   

I can definitely gel with that!


----------



## Richard Schollar (Feb 28, 2007)

It would seem that I will have an opportunity to upgrade to Excel2007 in the near future: I answered a question relating to an online UK development forum event held in January where the first 1,000 correct entries would be sent copies of Office2007 Pro.  It seems I have been one of the lucky ones, so hopefully I will be in receipt of a copy by the middle of March...


----------



## SydneyGeek (Feb 28, 2007)

Enjoy!   

Denis


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Feb 28, 2007)

From the persepctive of an average user (me)...

The distinct benefit of 2007 is the ability to house more data.  I'm working through a nasty task of having to crunch buckets of transactions (exceeding the standard 65k rows).  And I either have to run the process across multiple worksheets or crunch it in Access.  I think todays big corporates have a distinct need for a spreadsheet to be able to house more than 65k rows.  Certainly this has been a problem in the last umpteen contracts that I have undertaken.

So I'll be upgrading as soon as it is available...


----------



## SydneyGeek (Feb 28, 2007)

Yeah, the 65K rows has been a pain for a while now. 

I'm currently taking a 700K feed and crunching it down to about 130K. All in Access, because it makes more sense to do it there, but it would be nice to be able to pull the data into Excel and slice and dice it there too. 

Denis


----------

